# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Tsuba thickness question

## Aaron Justice

For anybody in the know, exactly how thin can you get a work hardened copper tsuba without it being too thin?

I recently bought some copper plate that is close to 4.5mm thick, which should be fine for a tsuba. However, in the interest of not having such a heavy piece, I found some copper sheet that is roughly 3.175mm thick. That would make for a fairly thin tsuba, but if work hardened enough would it be thick enough for practical use? Or would it be good to hammer into a fuchi/kashira?

----------


## Ruud B

I have made a few out of 4mm copper and that was ok.
3mm might be on the edge but its worth a try I think.

*edit* it can be done.
http://www.nihonto-bijutsubu.com/per...ko-verver.html

----------


## Patrick Hastings

The simple answer to your question is start with thicker stock and hammer it down so that it is hardened to the degree you want.  For future reference though antique "soft metal" Tsuba are usually quite soft. Kinko Tsuba were mainly for carry or display not training or battle. So strength was not a big factor. They merely had to support themselves.  
 I have often started with 3mm stock, but I tend to raise the rims so they appear thicker at the edges. Most prefer the thicker look, but that is no reason to have super heavy chuck of copper on the blade unless you really want that. Most antique copper Tsuba I have seen are usually thin and light. 
Patrick

----------


## Aaron Justice

Thanks Ruud, Patrick,

I've never had much experience with copper koshirae except for a few antiques I've been able to examine in passing at some shows. Modern production copper tsuba (from Bugei and Paul Chen) are usually very thick, stamped copper plates. Even if not properly work hardened they are nearly double the thickness of the 3mm sheet, which I'm sure makes them hard to bend. Good to know it's more than feasible.

----------

